# nie number



## wiseman (Jun 5, 2008)

what is the procedure for acquiring a nie number and is their a cost involved


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

wiseman said:


> what is the procedure for acquiring a nie number and is their a cost involved


You go to your local Police station (In our area anyway, in some they have special offices) with form EX14 ( http://www.mir.es/SGACAVT/modelos/extranjeria/modelos_extranje/ex_14.pdf ) in duplicate with your passport

I'm not sure of the cost now, but I seem to remember it was very little

Here are some hints to Help you with the translation of the NIE form 

1 DATOS PERSONALES / PERSONAL DETAILS

1er Apellido: Surname
2Âº Apellido: (second Surname) Write three chiffons instead (---)
Nombre: Christian Name (make sure to use same as in passport)
Fecha de Nacimiento: Date of birth (use two digits for day and month)
Lugar de nacimiento: Place of birth
Sexo: Gender for Male (Hombre) and Female (Mujer) . X cross the one applicable
Estado Civil: Status. S for single C for married. V for widow and D for divorced
PaÃ*s de nacimiento: Country of Birth
PaÃ*s de nacionalidad: Current Nationality
Nombre del padre: FatherÂ´s name
Nombre de la madre: MotherÂ´s name
Domicilio en EspaÃ±a: Address in Spain (if you have one, otherwise leave blank) - Localidad: Town, CP: Postcode, Provincia: Province

SECTION 2

Reasons for application:
Economic, Professional or Social (Tick professional for work reasons or social for house purchase)

3) DOMICILIO A EFECTOS DE NOTIFICACIONES

Leave blank

Sign the form at the bottom, under 'firma de solicitante'.
Complete the form and take it back to the National Police station, along with a photocopy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Cost for NIE is something less than 10 euros. As part of the procedure, the office gives you a bank slip to go pay cash at a local bank and when you bring back the stamped bank slip as paid, you get your NIE certificate. At least, that is the way it works in the Sevilla oficina de extranjeros.


----------



## covfan71 (Apr 10, 2008)

What is a NIE number? Is this what you need to open a bank account?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

covfan71 said:


> What is a NIE number? Is this what you need to open a bank account?


Its like a tax identifier. You need it to do loads of things here. You _WILL _need one. I have heard of people opening a bank account without one, but certainly when I opened an account it was required.
You need one to buy a property, you'll need it when you buy a car, etc etc


----------



## covfan71 (Apr 10, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Its like a tax identifier. You need it to do loads of things here. You _WILL _need one. I have heard of people opening a bank account without one, but certainly when I opened an account it was required.
> You need one to buy a property, you'll need it when you buy a car, etc etc


how far in advance would you recommend applying for one or cani apply anytime?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

covfan71 said:


> how far in advance would you recommend applying for one or cani apply anytime?


As soon as you can really. You normally need an address, but I believe an abogado or gestor will do it fo you I guess using theirs


----------



## covfan71 (Apr 10, 2008)

my parents have a place in Villa Martin, could i use their address i i needed to


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

covfan71 said:


> my parents have a place in Villa Martin, could i use their address i i needed to



Yes for sure, just make sure when you get a proper address that you notify the authorities


----------

